# Dumb Democrat Presidents



## mrdude (Nov 2, 2022)

Last week Biden claimed there were 54 states, Obama has claimed there are 57 states - WTF, with idiots like these running the show it's no wonder USA is getting a bad reputation.



I can't believe out of a country with a population of around 332 million people that these are the brightest and best people you can come up with to lead your country. Please go out and vote next week and vote for a candidate with brains, common sense & for people that know how many states they are going to govern over, people that believe in law and order, people that won't tank your economy, people that won't start WW3. FFS you are not communist China yet, but the way things are going and if you value your freedom - vote to Save America and make it great again.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 2, 2022)

oopsie


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 2, 2022)

> WTF, with idiots like these running the show it's no wonder USA is getting a bad reputation.


Were you a fan of Trump.. because I hate to break it to you about who also caused the us to have a "bad reputation"... 

But seriously, are we gonna pretend Trump didn't have gaffes/say dumb shit himself? It's not like democrats have a monopoly on stupid things said or done. It's also like, every politician ever too. Remember when he pronounced Thailand as ThighLand? Or the time he referred to 7/11 as 9/11?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 2, 2022)

MFDC12 said:


> Were you a fan of Trump.. because I hate to break it to you about who also caused the us to have a "bad reputation"...
> 
> But seriously, are we gonna pretend Trump didn't have gaffes/say dumb shit himself? It's not like democrats have a monopoly on stupid things said or done. It's also like, every politician ever too. Remember when he pronounced Thailand as ThighLand? Or the time he referred to 7/11 as 9/11?


Mr Dude is not a particularly smart person himself, it's best not to give his fascism-loving ass any attention, especially on political forums. His opinions are right-wing trash, and not worth your time.


----------

